# smoked dried chiles



## scubadoo97 (Dec 9, 2009)

I needed to make some more chile powder so took some ancho, arbol, pasilla and gaujillos and tossed them in a pan. Into the smoker @ 200* with oak chunks. After they were smoked and dried further from the heat they were ground into powder. Nothing better than making your own chile powder and a little smoke gives it a great flavor.


Before smoking

After


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

They look great, love smoking and drying peppers, so much better, fresher and smokier than what they sell in the stores.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 9, 2009)

I also make my own chili powder............nothing like it!


----------



## alx (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice job.I split and cold smoke em at say 110 and dehydrate,but thats me.

Nothing better then what you did.Fresh chiles wether smoked/dried etc. are the best...IMHO......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The stuff in stores is criminal here in quality and flavor........


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

Heh, this year I smoked, dehydrated and ground up some cayenne peppers I did.  Didn't realize how much difference there was in flavor compared to the store bought stuff, added the regular amount to a dish and WOW!!!!!*%&!
Good but the heat level was 5x what you get in the stores.
I would have snorted a line of store bought cayenne before adding that full amount to anything again it was so hot, good but HOT!
Well maybe not snort it, how much would that suck?!?!?
Like that lady from India who eats and smashes Bhut Jolokias in her eyes as she eats them...


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 10, 2009)

I used the chili powder tonight and it tasted great but I agree a lower temp would have been better.


----------



## dj mishima (Jan 4, 2013)

How did you grind it into powder?  Just in a blender?


----------



## smoking b (Jan 4, 2013)

Dj Mishima said:


> How did you grind it into powder?  Just in a blender?


I do mine the old fashioned way with a mortar & pestle... 













PICT0023.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012


















PICT0022.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012


----------



## bookem (Jan 4, 2013)

Why is there a dime in the picture of the mortar and pestle?  Is that used in the grinding process?


----------



## smoking b (Jan 4, 2013)

Bookem said:


> Why is there a dime in the picture of the mortar and pestle?  Is that used in the grinding process?


It's not a dime - it's a quarter. I just put it there for a size reference. It is not used during the grind...


----------



## linguica (Jan 4, 2013)

Smoke your own chili peppers......So simple but absolutely brilliant. I buy smoked chilies and they never have any smoke smell.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 4, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Smoke your own chili peppers......So simple but absolutely brilliant. I buy smoked chilies and they never have any smoke smell.


Wonder what your next smoke is gonna be??


----------



## linguica (Jan 4, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Linguica said:
> 
> 
> > Smoke your own chili peppers......So simple but absolutely brilliant. I buy smoked chilies and they never have any smoke smell.
> ...


Jou got it mann, I be smokin them peppers mann..


----------



## dj mishima (Jan 5, 2013)

So does everyone just smoke dried chilies or fresh ones as well?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dj Mishima said:


> So does everyone just smoke dried chilies or fresh ones as well?


We smoke them fresh! Then we either vac-pac and freeze them or dry them.


----------



## dj mishima (Jan 5, 2013)

Also, what temp do you smoke the dried chilies?  How long do you smoke them?


----------



## linguica (Jan 5, 2013)

Dj Mishima said:


> Also, what temp do you smoke the dried chilies?  How long do you smoke them?


ALSO...What type of wood?


----------



## smoking b (Jan 5, 2013)

Dj Mishima said:


> Also, what temp do you smoke the dried chilies?  How long do you smoke them?


It depends whether you want roasted smoked peppers or not. If you don't want them roasted just cold smoke them - if you want them roasted start out around 150 for an hour or so to get some smoke on them then increase your temp up to 300 or as close as you can get & smoke till they are roasted to your level of liking.


Linguica said:


> ALSO...What type of wood?


I think chipotle is traditionally made with pecan. Hickory & oak work well. Maple, apple & cherry add a subtle nuance of sweetness. I would not recommend alder - seems to give a "strange" flavor. Really just about any wood you have handy should turn out better than if you don't smoke them


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 5, 2013)

I do chipotles 18-24 hours with oak smoke, oh, so good!


~Martin


----------

